# Announcing Wild'n Video Poker for Android -- Available Now, only $.99



## fxspec06 (Nov 23, 2011)

*WILD'N VIDEO POKER*​
This is a game I originally developed for webOS.

I love it so much that I have decided to bring it to Android and iOS.

*Play the best version of Video Poker ever made for Android!*

*With easy to navigate menus, a clean user interface, and an incredibly addicting game, you could easily spend all day playing this game while doing anything else!*

*Introducing my very own version of wildcard video poker, you will be hooked from the beginning. A wildcard is generated each hand, and you can score from any number of natural and wildcard winning combinations.*

*Features:
- Wild'n Game mode, and Basic Game mode for Casino style play
- Saved games
- Raise or lower bet
- Automatically deal cards for fast play, or deal them face down and touch to flip
- Beautiful card flip and deal animations
- Payout Screens
- Tabbed Stats Screens
- Incredibly detailed stats track number of wins and losses for each hand, along with total earnings, total hands won and lost, and percentages, for both current game and all-time, and conveniently display after loss of game for easy review
- In-game sounds
- Choose from 45 different card backgrounds and 44 different game backgrounds
- Backup your stats and game data to your Villo profile, and easily restore to any device on demand
- In-Game chat, powered by Villo
- Built-In Leaderboards let you compete with your Villo friends for the all time high score
- Help section & tutorial*

*There is no other game quite like Wild'n Video Poker yet available for Android. This game is wildly* addicting, so download now! *pun intended*

*To learn more about Villo, visit www.villo.net or follow @Villo on twitter*



















































































Video Walkthrough

Video Review

webOS Nation Giveaway

*"CAN'T STOP PLAYING THIS GAME SO ADDICTING .GREAT JOB DEV" - GARRETT M, 9/28/11*​
*"BEST POKER GAME I'VE PLAYED ON ANY DEVICE. VERY DYNAMIC APP. ADDICTIVE!" - DAN G, 9/1/11*​
*"BEST POKER APP FOR THE TOUCHPAD." - NOAH M, 8/31/11*​
*"SIMPLY THE BEST POKER VERSION I'VE EVER PLAYED. I NOTICED IT DIDN'T HAD SOUND, BUT SOUND EFFECTS CAN BE ENABLED IN THE PREFERENCES. FUN, ADDICTIVE AND CHEAP! GET YOURS NOW, YOU WON'T REGRET IT!" - CESAR N, 9/9/11*​
*"VERY ADDICTIVE..THIS IS THE BEST VIDEO POKER GAME I'VE SEEN YET. I ALSO WANNA ADD IS THAT THE GRAPHICS ARE AWESOME. YOU CAN CHANGE THE BACKGROUND & THE LOOK OF THE CARDS." - JOYCE H, 9/19/11*​
*"GREAT APP EVEN FOR A BEGINNER LIKE ME. GOOD JOB, THANKS." - PAUL M, 9/7/11*​
*"TOTALLY ADDICTING. CAN'T PUT IT DOWN. GRAPHICS ARE GORGEOUS AND PLAY IS LIGHTNING FAST ON MY PRE-." - PATRICK SPRENG, 7/20/11*​
Facebook

Twitter

Market Link


----------

